# Is this normal in recovery?



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have had DP for 7 months now, but a few times (sometimes it doesn't happen for days), I have had moments of normality, the last one was a week ago and lasted for about 6 hours, but I haven't had another one since. I have had brief moments of this sort of thing before this last one. What I don't understand is how I can click to normality for 6 hours and then it disappear again. Is this normal on the road to recovery?? I wish I would hurry up and have another one as it has been nearly a week now since the last one......?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

I think it's normal for DP to fluctuate while it slowly fades out. At least in my experience. Sounds like you're doing good!


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

You're on your way, that's for sure. Keep it going.


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

All you have to do is cut off the thoughts that pull you back into that state, without those thoughts you will be where you wanna be


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

don't over think it. It obviously is. Keep up what your doing!


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

Absolutely. My first bout of recovery was in March. It lasted for one day. By the beginning of April I recovered again for one week. It then came back until about two weeks ago. Now I get episodes of recovery every couple of days lasting anywhere from a few hours to a few days. Today was a DP-free day for me, as was yesterday. Only a few minutes ago did I remember I have it and began to feel symptoms lol. Recovery feels damn good. We're all gonna make it 

PS: Get off this site!!!!


----------

